# First timer - driving to mexico



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi to all-
I've been reading many of your posts regarding driving into Mexico and appreciate all the info/updates.

I will be leaving NC in a week or so and heading to Queretaro/Tequisquiapan with my fiance who is a Mexican National. We are going to get married there within the first six months. I was told by the consulate office here in NC to travel into Mexico on a tourist visa for 180 days.

I will be driving an 'American' vehicle into Mexico and would like some clarification and help on how best to keep everything legal and minimize delays/confusion on the drive.

1) should I purchase Mexican auto insurance online now while here in the US and which company would you suggest I work with?

2) Can my import 'tag' be gotten here in the US or do I need to wait till we reach the interior border?

3) Does anyone know if the vehicle will still need to be removed from the country within the six month period even if I am married to a Mexican National?

Sorry if these questions have been already addressed somewhere in the forum. I just couldn't find them. Am very excited to be heading into Mexico and have enjoyed hearing how wonderful a country Mexico is to live.

Thanks.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

1) I would buy the insurance online in advance. You can buy it at the border but won't be in as convenient position to consumer shop around. And being first time, you'll likely be wired up and bewildered at your crossing so this is one list item you can take care of ahead of time. Google "mexican auto insurance" and dozens of brokers will pop up. I use one called Mexadventure. Most will give you quotes from several different Mexican insurers with varying levels of coverage. Decide for yourself what you need. 6 or 12 month policies are much cheaper (per day) than short term policies.

2) Same deal, get it online at Banjercito. One more item to knock out in advance and make your crossing quicker and easier. You'll also find out any issues in advance when you can better deal with them. You need to be the owner or have notarized permission from the owner, have clear title or permission from the lien holder, and several other things. 

3) Your Mexican partner gives you no special privileges here. In fact, until she is your wife she cannot drive the car without you in it. The vehicle needs to be removed unless you obtain an FM3 resident visa. When you leave, get the permit canceled at the border and get a receipt otherwise you'll never be issued another permit for that or any other car.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You have a lot of things at about 6 months so will leave that for last.
1st, welcome to Mexico. We spend most of the year in Mineral de Pozos and the rest of the time in Raleigh, NC. Pozos is about 45min north of Queretaro off hwy 57 and we drive multiple times per year. Queretaro is also one of our favorite places both for the historical center and the shopping on Bernardo Quintana. If you have any driving questions, I'd be glad to give you my thoughts.
Insurance-As discussed in other threads, most think that this best handled as a two step deal. 1st, get interim insurance(I would recommend online comparison sites) for 3-6 months to get a reduced rateper day. Once in Queretaro, I would suggest finding a local agent that you can work with on longer term needs. Our agent is very good but is in San Miguel which would make no sense for you. One other question, I'm assuming that you aren't canceling your US insurance as a registered US car and that you will have a US address for legal purposes such as registration.
NC is pretty good about allowing leeway on both registration and drivers license if out of state. Also great that can do everything on line but the inspection.
Entry-You will need get both the personal entry permit(FMM) that is 180 day tourist permit as well as the aduano car permit, also for 180 days, at the border. It used to be possible to do this at the Raleigh consulate but no longer. This will have some bearing on your entry timing and driving decision. Although most border crossings are open extended hours, the immigration and aduano locations aren't consistently the same. Some advertise "24 hours" while others open at 8AM or 9AM. If you choose one of the latter, could be up to an hour as there seems to be significant increase in used cars being driven to Central America and these tend to back-up the process.
Timing-Almost everyone suggests not driving at night, even if hwy 57 and is getting dark earlier. BTW, Mexico doesn't typically have the same time change as the US so could effect your timing. The border to Queretaro is only about 9+hrs plus stops so especially in mid-summer not a problem in one day. Depending on which crossing you pick, you might think of stopping in Matehuala or San Luis Potosi over night rather than drive at night.
Six Month Timing-FMM to more permant status isn't my strong suit as we have used FMT/FMMs since we drive back and forth. This will change in 2011 as we plan to further extend our stay. In any case because you don't plan to get married for 6 months, I suspect that this will force a two step process. I think that you will need to either apply for non-immigrato(the old FM3) within your 1st 30 days in Mexico and then apply for resident as a spouse after marriage or you will need to leave with your car before the 6 months is up and re-enter on a 2nd FMM and then apply for spousal status after your marriage.
My understanding is that if you do the former, non-immigrato, that you will not need remove your car within 6 months.
Again, welcome to Mexico!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Timing is everything, as you have discovered from the posts above. However, there is one detail that you must consider: When you enter Mexico on the FMM tourist permit, you must make a decision to apply, within 30 days, for your 'no inmigrante credencial' from INM. If you don't do it before those 30 days are up, you'll be able to stay for the full 180 days, but will have to leave the country, with your car, and return on a new FMM and car permit; married or not.
You may apply for a spousal visa, if married, but may still have to supply proofs of sufficient income from outside Mexico, or be sponsored by a Mexican firm for a visa with permission to work (lucrativo). You cannot work in Mexico without that permission.
Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your engagement. If you have other questions, we all try to give you the benefit or our experiences. That said; be sure to meet with INM at their nearest offices ASAP. Meanwhile, you can go to their website and run through the application process. Even if you completed the process, it will vanish in 30 days if you don't show up, allowing you to start again.
By the way; If you can qualify for the 'inmigrante familial credencial', which does cost more and requires higher income proofs, you will be eligible to become either 'inmigrado' or a naturalized citizen after two years, instead of five. That would eliminate future INM expenses, proofs and working restrictions. In your case, that's what I would recommend.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome and all the information. I'm going to work on it today. Thanks Reefhound for the website links. I'll post again soon and let you know how it's going. 

Next step is to work on the driving plans and I may very well have further questions from you Conklinwh. Thanks for the offer. At the moment I'm trying to decide whether to cross at Brownsville or Laredo and then of course, look for the most advantageous roads to travel given this is my first trip. 

Jose and I have a lot to accomplish once we get to Mexico, one of the things being that I will definitely look into my immigrant 'status'. It is likely that we will be in Mexico for at least a year or more and so not having to drive to the border simply to comply with paperwork legalities would be great. Thanks for your help RVGringo. I won't need to work right away so at least that won't be an issue any time soon.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure where you are in NC so you could start on I95, I85, I77 or I26. In all cases would converge on Atlanta and need to decide drive through on I85 or around on I285. We take I85 all the way to Montgomery, I65 to Mobile and the I10/I12/I10 combo to Houston. You could then go on to San Antonio and south to Laredo but we much prefer 59 to 77 to Harlingen Texas. Brownsville an option but we prefer Los Indios and RV ****** prefers Progreso. In either case you would head to Ciudad Victoria and then San Luis Potosi. Raleigh to Harlingen is about 1500mi. We take either two or three days depending on how we feel and what going on. We are between San Luis Potosi and Queretaro. We are about 500mi from Harlingen and expect Queretaro closer to 550mi. We almost never stop between the border and our place.
At least this a start. BTW, expect that you will opt for FMM to "non-immigrato" within the 30 days RV ****** said so important that you go online and research the required documents.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

You are wonderful conklinwh!!! Thank you so much for giving me a set of directions. One less wheel to invent. I'll go over them tonight and look at the routes. I am in Candler, NC (just outside of Asheville). I'm heading to the library tomorrow to make important document photocopies and so will look at the paperwork requirements for the FMM 'non-immigrato' before I go. Life is more pleasant when I have my 'ducks' in a row.

Well, off to grab a cup of coffee and do my 'homework'.
Thanks again.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

itnavell said:


> You are wonderful conklinwh!!! Thank you so much for giving me a set of directions. One less wheel to invent. I'll go over them tonight and look at the routes. I am in Candler, NC (just outside of Asheville). I'm heading to the library tomorrow to make important document photocopies and so will look at the paperwork requirements for the FMM 'non-immigrato' before I go. Life is more pleasant when I have my 'ducks' in a row.
> 
> Well, off to grab a cup of coffee and do my 'homework'.
> Thanks again.


I'm sure you've seen that from Asheville it would be I26 to I85 and off to Atlanta.
For full disclosure, I must say that we have friends that much prefer I20 west from Atlanta to Birmingham and then I59 south to Slidell LA. We prefer to go further south, especially in winter. BTW, Asheville looks to be about 150mi shorter than Raleigh so would make a two day drive to the border easier. With stops, it is really two 12 hour days for us. For you more like 11 hour days or slightly less. If we did this would probably spend 1st night around Hammond LA. Risk is that this could put you into Baton Rouge commute traffic the next morning.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

We decided last night that we were going to do the 'tranquila' drive to the border. I'm going to be doing all the driving and 11 hour driving days are a wipeout for me anymore. Thinking we'll take 3 or 4 days to the border and then when we cross, stay in San Louis Potosi overnight, before heading to El Sauz, which is our final destination. 

I spoke (well, tried anyway) to a rep at Banjercito this morning regarding the aduano sticker for the car and given my time frame for leaving, which is less than a week now, he said getting the sticker at the border would be easy right now. December and January are the more difficult months due to heavier traffic at that time. So, I'm just going to relax and enjoy the trip. One of the joys of leaving the US is getting away from the hectic hurry that Americans seem to thrive on. 

I did my car insurance online, so other than checking the air in the tires and making copies of all my paperwork, I think we're ready to go!

All the best to my new expat blog friends!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You've made a good decision. Enjoy the trip and remain flexible enough to 'smell the roses' along the way.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

As far as taking I85 from Atlanta to Montgomery then I65 to Mobile then I10 versus I20 from Atlanta to Birmingham then I59 south to I10, I've gone both ways and don't think there's a nickel's worth of difference in the roads. There are a few other variations of these routes you could take as well. The nice thing about US interstates is there are usually several alternatives and all of them good. I would wait until the moment of departure, check the weather maps, then pick the one that best avoids any weather systems.

Unless, of course, you want to hit certain attractions and do a bit of sightseeing on your leisurely drive. The battleship Alabama in Mobile is kinda cool, there's a sub there as well. New Orleans is fun even for non-drunks, take a riverboat cruise, have coffee and beignets at Cafe du Monde. San Antonio riverwalk is nice.

I didn't realize you were leaving so soon. The online car permits want you to apply 10 days or so in advance, although in actuality I have always gotten my permit delivered to my door Fedex within 3 or 4 days.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Getting your car permit at the border is not difficult. It may take a bit of time, but it costs less.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We also do 3 day trips to the border + 1 in Mexico where we do Auburn or Montgomery the 1st day which would be easy drive for you. We like to stop in Breaux Bridge LA for the food and music so that often our 2nd stop and only about 6 hours from Montgomery(7 from Auburn). We then do Harlingen TX via Houston which is about 8 hours. As I had said, we cross the border at Los Indios but RV ****** likes Progreso or you could do Matamoros. In any case, San Luis Potosi is only 7-8 hours via Ciudad Victoria. We usually pick up sandwiches at HEB in Harlingen. 
Have a great trip!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Working on packing the car today. Final road plans tomorrow. Then the hairdresser of course (sorry guys, but it's a girl thing!) Hoping to be on the road by Saturday at the latest. New Orleans sounds delightful and will definitely be in the plans. Mmmm, good coffee and great food. Yum!! 

Buenos Noches


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi-
I will be using either the Los Indios or Progreso border crossing. My belief is that the borders crossing is open 24 hours/day. Is this true? Also, is there a Banjercito at either of these locations or do I need to travel elsewhere to get the Aduano sticker? I couldn't find any reference info for these crossings. Sanborn's didn't show anything. I'd also like to know the Banjercito hours if there is a location there. 
Thanks again!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you go to the index page for this forum, and look for the thread, "Useful Links", you will find one for Border Crossing. It includes Canadian and Mexican border crossing information. http://apps.cbp.gov/bwt/


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Great to have a good site. Answer for Los Indios is that both immigration & Banjercito open at 9AM Mon-Sat(closed Sunday) and they are at the crossing point. You go through the customs lights and take a right into a parking lot. The building is the one on the right that you just passed.
May be more than you want but this is the process:
-1st to immigration on the front right to get the FMM forms
-Fill them out and go back to the window. Make sure that you ask for 180 days. Pretty automatic but not always.
-Next go to Banjercito which is the line in the middle of the room. At Banjercito you will pay for immigration. This can be cash or credit.
-Then back to immigration to get stamped.
-Take these to the insurance/copy person across the room. I'm assuming that you completed and printed insurance on line so you will just need copies for the car permit. They will make copies of FMM, passport, title or registration, drivers license for about 10 pesos or $1USD.
-Take all this back to Banjercito to get the car permit. You can again use cash or credit but credit better as really a hold to make sure that you leave with the car. Also make sure to check the form when offered. They will give you back all of your original forms plus a blue form that includes the car sticker. Put the sticker behind your review mirror and keep the blue form handy for the 30mi checkpoint.
Have a great trip!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Conklinwh you put a huge laugh and a smile on my face. Thanks for taking the time to give me the most wonderful directions and information ever. I can almost see the building in my mind. I will rest well tonight knowing that I don't have to wonder how/where to go when I get to the border. Jose and I will spend the night before crossing in Harlingen I suppose. Do you have a favorite place to stay before crossing?


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Couple of pieces of advice, copy the permit before you fix it to the windshield. Some insurance companies may give you a rebate for the time your vehicle is in mexico, and make sure you keep a copy of the exit receipt they give you when you leave, & double check to make sure the correct vin number is on it.. If you have to have a windshield replaced in mexico, make sure you keep the hunk of glass with that permit on it and bring it back with you.


Here is section on it from my web site. Its a bit overkill, but better safe than sorry.

Vehicle requirements:

You require a passport, a credit card, drivers license & all your vehicle registration. If the vehicle is leased, you require the lease agreement plus a legally notarized permission to take the vehicle into Mexico, even if you own the company. It is best to have this in Spanish. Make 2 copies of everything before leaving home, it will speed things up. There is usually a copy machine at the border. You will need copies of your tourist card, but it will speed things up if that is all you need. At the border you will have to purchase tourist cards & a vehicle permit. Allow about $50 for everything. Try to have $100 in US cash available, you can also use it at the first toll booth, but few others. You will have to leave the vehicle permit folks a credit card number, or a $300 bond. This is to ensure the vehicle is returned to the US. It can take up to 4 hours to clear the border, but an hour is more usual. Please note that at some crossings you have to do all this, maybe 20 km south of the border, rather than at the border itself. Vehicle permits are not required for Baja or for the northern part of Sonora State. You still need a tourist card. Even so, make sure you have all the legal documents for your vehicle.

Vehicle permits are good for 6 months, although you can now get a 10 year one. This is not advised, unless you plan to leave the vehicle in Mexico for a few years and not bring it back into the US. It can cause you a lot of grief if you write the vehicle off or sell it sometime during those 10 years. If you do write off a vehicle in Mexico, get the hunk of windshield with the sticker attached , plus ensure the police & insurance reports show the vehicle VIN number. Unless you turn these in at the border, you will not be permitted to take another vehicle into Mexico at a later date. If you do have an accident, phone your insurance provider immediately and do not admit blame. They will provide a lawyer. You may or may not need a separate permits for motorcycles & ATV's. It depends on the engine size. If you have a scooter, the word for that is "motoneta".

So, photocopy the following

1) Your passport front page

2) Any vehicle registrations

3) Your birth certificate

4) Photocopies of your drivers license (or licenses if more than one vehicle) - front & back

5) Photocopies of your credit card

6) Copies of notarized permission to take any leased or company vehicle into Mexico.

You may or may not need all of those. You will have to get photocopies of your Mexican visa at the border itself.

It is very important to get a receipt for your vehicle permit when you cross back into the US, no matter what crossing you use. Failure to return the sticker will prevent you form entering Mexico in future and even if you have returned it, their record keeping system is far from perfect, so you should retain a receipt. You cannot return it at all border crossings. You can no longer return at Tecate, for example.

Crossing back into the USA can be a 2 or 3 hour experience. You may not bring any Pork products across and some vegetables are not allowed, specifically potatoes & avocado's. If your remove the pit from the avocado's & cook the potatoes, they are OK. Any eggs must be hard boiled. Most fruits are prohibited.


IMPORTANT: I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to return this permit before you cross back. If you do not, you will not only forfeit the $200-$400 bond you placed on your credit card, you may also be unable to ever bring another vehicle into Mexico again. If you write off your vehicle in Mexico, or have the windshield replaced, ensure you keep the glass with the permit on it and have a police report showing the VIN number of the vehicle. In the case of a windshield, it is not so important since you will have the original vehicle &, its VIN number shows on the sticker. You need all of that sticker, however, even if it is pieces. As a precaution I always take a copy of the sticker before applying it to the windshield on the way down. If the original is unrecoverable, at least that may suffice. Maybe.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The answer to where we stay in Harlingen sort of depends on whether we have our cats with us or not. If not, I usually stay at Holiday Inn Express on "P" Street as close to shopping, including HEB, as well as the highway and because I have a lot of Holiday Inn points. If have our cats, we stay at the Quality Inn a couple blocks away. We have friends that just do Priceline and get good places for $40. In any case if not too late, we always eat at La Playa(down town location) and get the eggplant stuffed with seafood.
If you do decide on Los Indios vs Matamoros or Progreso, here is my suggestion on the route from Los Indios. 
As you leave, you will go straight over an overpass. You will go through a blinker light. After that look for left turn to Valle Hermoso. Go through Valle Hermoso on Hwy 99 until it merges onto hwy 180 toward Tampico & Ciudad Victoria. This also where you will go through the Aduano checkpoint. Follow 180 south until it goes left to Tampico where you will stay straigt on hwy 101 toward Ciudad Victoria. After Nueva Padilla(the "orange town") you will go over an overpass and see signs for San Luis Potosi where you make "jug handle" and return to make a quick right onto the bypass. Follow the signs for San Luis Potosi as they will take you around Ciudad Victoria. BTW, there are a number of gas stations that I use after having filled up in Harlingen.
After, Ciudad Victoria you will continue south. on hwy 101. This used to dead end at hwy 80 where you went right/west 58km to hwy 57. I see that the new overpass is open and shows straight to San Luis Potosi. I'm looking forward to driving this in December as expect it connects to the road between Rio Verde and Hwy 57 which would save time. In any case, this takes you to San Luis Potosi.
Again, have a great trip!


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi 
I too will be a first time driver to Mexico in early December and I appreciate all the information. However, I am perplexed as to the purpose of having copies of my driver's license, the car sticker, my FMM and my credit card. Is it to protecti myself in case the originals are lost, stolen or confiscated? I especially have a problem keeping a copy of my credit card, as opposed to just keeping the number on a scrap of paper. Thanks.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

When I was doing a lot of traveling around Mexico I would e-mail myself credit card info and drivers license info. That way only someone with my e-mail password (namely me) could access the info but it was available anywhere there was an internet cafe. I guess you could scan and mail to yourself other documents so if they are lost or stolen you could always have access to a copy via an internet cafe.


----------

